# Lateral Thinking Test



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 25, 2008)

Take the Lateral Thinking Test that only one person has solved so far!
OnlineCounseling.org



> Many years ago in a small Indian village, a farmer had the misfortune of owing a large sum of money to a female village moneylender. The female Moneylender, who was old, fat and ugly, fancied the farmer's handsome son, Cliff.
> 
> So she proposed a bargain. She said she would forego the farmer's debt if she could marry his son. Both the farmer and his son were horrified by the Proposal.
> 
> ...



What would you recommend to the son to do?

To find out what he did, email your solution to OnlineCounseling.org  and you will be emailed the answer, subscribe to their free monthly personal growth _Ezine_ to get the answer in the next issue, or read the answer online next week.

And no, the person who got it right wasn't me.


----------



## Mari (Oct 26, 2008)

H! Since I still cannot view the expert film I decided to send in a solution to the son's dilemma. It refused to send using my email account :hissyfit: so I had to use my son's email account. I hope it goes through. Maybe I should consider taking a computer course. :noidea: Mari


----------



## Into The Light (Oct 26, 2008)

i have some thoughts on this but would that spoil it for everyone if i shared those?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't know. It depends on what your thoughts are.


----------



## Into The Light (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for the help! :lol: i guess i have to just keep them to myself then.. or i could pm people if they want me to


----------



## Meg (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooooh I have an idea!


----------



## Mari (Oct 27, 2008)

H! Meg. Did you PM ITL with your idea? I think her solution is as good or maybe even better than the one given. :dimples: Mari


----------



## Meg (Oct 28, 2008)

No, I didn't pm itl, though perhaps I will 'cause I'd like to hear her thoughts... and there's a solution given?? 

*heads to the webpage*

Edit: ooh I was right!!  My idea was the first answer given.


----------



## xenopath (Oct 29, 2008)

Given that he's in a field full of pebbles, couldn't he find an opportunity to grab a white one, palm it, and pretend to have drawn it from the bag? It's not like the woman could protest, since that would expose her trick.


----------



## amastie (Nov 4, 2008)

Since we're sharing some ideas,
would it be contrary to the rules for the boy to invite the old woman to pick the first pebble and that he would accept whichever one was left??  Or would that not be the same as "choosing" one himself?
That's as far as I could get 
amastie


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 4, 2008)

The solution is now posted at Lateral Thinking Test Solution for those who have submitted an answer. I won't post it here because that would spoil it for those who'd like to try to work out the solution first.


----------



## amastie (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok, so my answer wasn't as good, but one should get points for being lateral, even if their lateral was not literally correct
:consider this a smilie for when my nose is out of joint:
I'm half asleep as I sit here.  I'm off to bed.
Lateral thinking tests are so much fun.  If anyone finds any more, let me know.,
Yours in groggy weariness..
amastie


----------



## Meg (Nov 4, 2008)

You guys asked questions so I thought I may as well give hints (for the main solution, anyway).  If you don't want to read the hints relating to your questions, don't read on!! 










The fact that they're standing on a pebble-strewn path is important, Xenopath.

The idea that if one pebble is revealed to be black the other must be assumed to be white is also important, Amastie.


----------



## amastie (Nov 5, 2008)

..mmmm :think:
amastie


----------



## Meg (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, sorry Amastie, dunce me didn't notice the thread went over the page :fool:


----------



## amastie (Nov 5, 2008)

's ok 
goodnight
amastie


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 27, 2008)

I had this thought while driving home in the car. What if the famers son said to the dis-honest money lender, I will comply but with one request, change the out come of the colours around. I mean if the pebbles are both the same color, he can not go wrong. If the money lender refuses and can not give good reason, he can call her on it.


----------

